# Maşina



## THE-GULP

Servus ,

 Ce sunt corectele  răspunsuri ?

 e nevoit să îşi vândă maşina

 e nevoit să îşi vândă maşina ta

 e nevoit să  vândă maşina ta

Pa ,


----------



## guitarist2

for "he has to sell his car" it's the first one,
"e nevoit să îşi vândă maşina"


----------



## THE-GULP

Mulțumesc , sunt aceste fraze corecte ?

 e nevoit să îşi vândă maşina sa

 e nevoit să vândă maşina sa


----------



## farscape

e nevoit să-şi vândă maşina (has to sell his car); same meaning as this: e nevoit să vândă maşina sa, but the latter is not right.
e nevoit să vândă maşina verde (has to sell the green car)


"*maşină/**a*" could mean car but it's also used for constructions where *machine* is needed: sewing machine - maşină de cusut

Later,


----------



## zăpadă

Mersi  Farscape !

"e nevoit să-şi vândă maşina sa " eşti  corecta ?


----------



## farscape

STELE said:


> "e nevoit să-şi vândă maşina sa " *este  corect* ?



 "sa" is superfluous in this case: *să-şi* takes care of establishing whose car is being sold.

"e nevoit să vândă maşina sa" works, but it's not natural and most likely unused.

Later,


----------



## THE-GULP

Mulţumesc pentru răspicarea ta


----------

